# Covering Nutritional Bases ? The Importance of Acid-Base Balance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It’s Out There But I’ll Be Damned If I Can See It! While I do my best try to stay abreast of the latest nutrition and supplement research, once in a while I find myself totally ignorant to an important topic or sound body of literature. Take, for example, creatine-monohydrate supplementation. At this year’s American [...]

*Read More...*


----------

